# Supplements, Vitamins and Minerals



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wondered how long you have used a supplement past its best by date and do vitamins, minerals and other supplements really go out of date? Aren't they a bit like canned food? I have always tended to think that a best by date is simply put on these to encourage you to throw them away and buy new ones if you haven't used them all up.

What if any supplements do you have for your BOB for a SHTF situation?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have gone a year past the sale by date , still good .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Antibiotics are good up to decade past the expiration date. A lot depends on storage conditions. Some medications do not store well such as some insulins. I suspect supplements are like that. One alternative is to know herbal/plant medicinal properties then cultivate to ensure a steady fresh supply. However that is more of a bug in strategy. Know your health and your needs. stockpile accordingly. Not everybody's needs are the same. I have a strong requirement for vitamin d and b. Vitamin c can be useful. Bob is shorter term than an inch bag so your requirements would be less.


----------



## safe (Jan 18, 2017)

I have this problem. It is great advice for me  Thank you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

safe said:


> I have this problem. It is great advice for me  Thank you.


Well I'll be damned .... I got the same exact problem, huh?


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Its my understanding that things like vitamins, minerals, medicines only start to lose potency after the expiation date but can still be used in most cases.


----------



## walking (Nov 19, 2015)

One problem is that supplements can get spoiled over time like some packaged food. They catch mold and such.

Some vitamins partially degrade with time.


----------



## seanwillio (Feb 20, 2017)

Vitamins lose their potency when exposed to heat, light, oxygen, or humidity. If there's no desiccant in the bottle (an oxygen absorber), you should be able to increase their shelf life by placing one in it. You can find them online from Amazon.
Supplements also usually last longer than the expiration date, they just start to decay like most things that are exposed to oxygen.


----------

